# Devils Lake



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fished the lake area on May 5&6.Saturday was the first warm day after some cold weather.The walleye action was very slow on Pelican. We did not catch a single eye. Switched over to northern fishing and did ok but wasn't really into it because I have caught a lot of gators this spring. Sunday was a different story. Maverick found white bass that were on a feeding frenzy. The fish were very aggressive hitting the bait several times if you didnt hook up right away. We were using small cranks in the crayfish colors. Pitching them right next to the shore line and reeling fairly fast. Four of us c&r over 60 white basss some in the 3 lb range. The fish were caught along the riprap on the highway that runs to Grahmns Island. We were close to Hy 281 That was my first white bass experience and it was lot of fun. If the walleyes dont bite; white bass are the way to go!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I hear ya !!!! Last summer we fished DL and just hammered the white bass. We used # 7 silver countdowns and did the same as you and pitched them into about 1 foot of water next to shore and usually got one on just about every cast. Our biggest was 3 lbs 13 ounces and one morning we caught 30 or more over 3 lbs. We are parking our camper at the casino for the whole month of July this year and can hardly wait. I love going out early in the morning for walleyes and then hiting the white bass before coming back in. Loads of fun!!!


----------

